# New Research Shows That Time Travel Is Mathematically Possible



## MetalHeader (Jan 17, 2018)

Physicists have developed a new mathematical model that shows how time travel is theoretically possible. They used Einstein's Theory of General Relativity as a springboard for their hypothetical device, which they call a Traversable Acausal Retrograde Domain in Space-time (TARDIS).

Read more:
http://bit.ly/2FyqiWV

What do you think about time travel? I personally think that it's quite possible after reading this.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Do you think this new development will affect tag numbers?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

This should solve the Range Creek buff extended season issue!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

PBH said:


> This should solve the Range Creek buff extended season issue!


Great thinking! We should let the DWR know there's no reason to offer the extension now.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

So we could go back and see if the letter was sent to WLH on the sheep debacle?? Sweet!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Kwalk3 said:


> Do you think this new development will affect tag numbers?


Could this be one way to get ahead of point creep?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Catherder said:


> Could this be one way to get ahead of point creep?


Might be the best hope we have!


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

Can I be the guinea pig?? I just want to go back and get the $50 I spent on expo tags.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Could a person travel into the future, find the numbers to a couple of the future Powerballs, then return and win millions? Sign me up! Then I could get ahead of the point creep and just buy tags every year!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well duh. Sometime around September 1962 in my sophomore year of college is when I first discovered time travel. The same year I fell in love.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All you would have to do is to go back to last Thursday morning and buy the Mega Millions ticket with the correct numbers and then the correct numbers on last Saturdays Power Ball drawing. Right there would give you a cool $400 million cash out. Then all you would need to do is pay the taxes on it and you would be good to go.






And with that $400 mill I got top of the page.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter said:


> All you would have to do is to go back to last Thursday morning and buy the Mega Millions ticket with the correct numbers and then the correct numbers on last Saturdays Power Ball drawing. Right there would give you a cool $400 million cash out. Then all you would need to do is pay the taxes on it and you would be good to go.
> 
> And with that $400 mill I got top of the page.


Man, with a cool $400,000,000 (pre-tax) I could probably get by...  
The biggest question, would be what adventure to go on first - - - Alaska? Africa? White Mountain elk? Henries deer? Choices, choices, choices!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

For $400,000,000 you might be able to buy the Henry’s from the state of Utah someday.——-SS


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry fellers but you can only go forward in time, if you approach the speed of light, not back.:OX/:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Sorry fellers but you can only go forward in time, if you approach the speed of light, not back.:OX/:


Thanks for peeing on the fire......:x

And here we thought we'd just unlocked the secret to all of the wildlife management troubles in Utah.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Sorry fellers but you can only go forward in time, if you approach the speed of light, not back.:OX/:


That will work. It will allow me to go to the year 2237, when I should be in the OIL bonus pool for what I want to hunt.


----------

